# Best method and paint to touch up lacquer?



## Mr Smith

Best method and product to touch up nitro lacquer?

I'm bidding on a job and all the interior windows near the glass are cracking and peeling in spots. Not too too bad. I don't think they used the proper lacquer primer. She doesn't want them all re-sprayed. It's mainly on the window sill and on the window minions.

My first thought is to sand and spot prime with Stix. Topcoat with Advance or Cabinet Coat. Those are the best levelling paints I know of.

I'm a bit worried because the lacquer was matched to a BM color, cloud white and just bits and pieces of the windows will be touched up. None of the window frames are peeling. I have the old lacquer but I doubt you can brush that on.

I just had an idea. Maybe I can get the lacquer put into a spray can.

Any ideas?


----------



## finishesbykevyn

It will never look quite right unless you do the whole thing anyhow. Just make sure she knows that..Whether you spray or brush... By the time you sand an area, you will probably have to paint that whole section. 
If your going to spray, you will have to tape off, in which case you may as well spray the whole thing.. Stix and Advance would be a good choice though. IMO.
I think you can brush that laquer,nut you have to be quick about it!

QUOTE=Mr Smith;1655045]Best method and product to touch up nitro lacquer?

I'm bidding on a job and all the interior windows near the glass are cracking and peeling in spots. Not too too bad. I don't think they used the proper lacquer primer. She doesn't want them all re-sprayed. It's mainly on the window sill and on the window minions.

My first thought is to sand and spot prime with Stix. Topcoat with Advance or Cabinet Coat. Those are the best levelling paints I know of.

I'm a bit worried because the lacquer was matched to a BM color, cloud white and just bits and pieces of the windows will be touched up. None of the window frames are peeling. I have the old lacquer but I doubt you can brush that on.

I just had an idea. Maybe I can get the lacquer put into a spray can.

Any ideas?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Redux

Having shot a lot of NC lacquer in prior years, switching from NC to CAB and catalyzed lacquers back in 1990 or so, and ultimately ditching solvent borne lacquers all together shortly thereafter, for small field touch-ups/repairs I’d use an air-brush which are also available with cup options, often requiring a bit of hand work utilizing micro-abrasives and polishing compounds to further blend in sheen and to remove overspray. Small hvlp gravity feed touch-up conversion guns work well too for larger repairs if you have a small air compressor. The guns are inexpensive. 

When in a pinch for small touch-ups I’ve also used the Crown Spra-Tool which is similar to the Preval discussed in a current thread by JenniferTemple, the Crown Spra-Tool still being available for under $10 and being the better of the two, the Crown Spra-Tool also comes with multiple tips.

I’d also use clear Mylar for a touch-up template, cutting out a section on the Mylar larger than the touch-up, holding the Mylar a bit off the surface when touching up, confining any material and/or overspray to smaller areas. 

You can also brush it and level the dimension created by the brush utilizing micro-abrasives. For flat areas I use a credit card, wrapping folded wet/dry sandpaper over the card using the card as a sanding block, the card having rounded edges. I’ll then use felt wrapped over the card with rubbing and/or polishing compound.


----------

